
Several SSDs with hardware encryption appear to be busted - mbrumlow
https://twitter.com/matthew_d_green/status/1059435094421712896
======
nly
Why would anyone be surprised about this?

If you can't read a whitepaper, and inspect the algorithm to a degree where
you can create your own provably-compatible implementation, or easily inspect
the vendors source code, then you should just assume it's implemented
incompetently and is completely and utterly compromised.

The same goes for all cellular/mobile phone encryption standards, proprietary
VPN solutions, proprietary DRM, crypto used in banking (Chip n Pin etc etc).
All compromised. Period. Don't trust it. All crypto implementations should be
guilty until proven innocent under serious peer review.

The same attitude should be taken with anything not encrypted. Yes your ISP is
spying on your browsing habits, logging everything, and probably will one day
sell that data. Yes your bank is analyzing your spending habits. Just assume
it's happening. There's enough evidence out there now that this is the new
reality.

